# "The Race" .... a poem by me.



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

whaddya think? rather unrealistic, with one horse falling, then getting back up and the race being a tie, but still, I like.:lol:

- - The Race - -

Beauty, Power, and Grace collide,
As you gallop side by side.
Black against White,
Each strain to win the fight.
Foam flecks flying from your face,
Eight hooves pounding through the race.
Glossy manes, flipping back,
Side by side, neck to neck.
All four nostrils flute and flare,
Gasping, sucking, dragging for air.
Dirt and grass and rocks give way,
Beneath the whirlwind of the fray.
Muscles strain, are stretched and tight,
Both of you straining, to win the fight.
Powerful necks, stretched out far,
Gulping breath, nose to the stars.
Reach and stride, stretch and length,
Muscled bodies; tremendous strength.
Sweat pouring down your chest, 
Who's the fastest? Who's the best?
Black pulls ahead just a bit,
White catches up. True grit. 
Both your bodies, white with foam,
Up ahead, the lights of home.
A gate, a jump, one lands, one falls,
Who is the winner after all?
Black struggles back to his feet,
White seems about to beat.
Then, once again nose to nose
Together, you've made it, together you're home, 
Both your feet seemed to fly,
But no winner, no loser,
For it's a tie.


----------

